# Z33 Automatic tranny problem



## GodzillaR33turbo (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi all, 

I was looking to fix 2007 350z issue with the car having to need some more gas from the accelerator pedal to start it rolling in D, noticed it first on a cold car, but now it is happening most of the time, looked up the service manual Z33 A/T transmission and on page 47 you can see all the valves and solenoids that are there, which of them may be faulty in this case? Has anyone had similar problems? No error codes


----------



## Ancel2001 (4 mo ago)

What could be wrong with it, it seems to be easy to operate


----------

